# ICD-9 for Bladder Atypia



## Kevinph84 (Dec 6, 2010)

For some reason, I can not think of the coding rules. The pathology report states: _"Bladder Biospy: Benign Bladder Tissue. Reactive urothelial atypia" _What is the correct ICD-9 code for this statement. I keep on mixing up the whole dysplastic scenario with skin. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 7, 2010)

795.4?


----------

